# UKBFF Final



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So with just over 3 weeks to run we all know who is in the running but who will be in the crowd watching/supporting the show??

I will be there accompanied by my lovely wife so please pop over and say hi if you see me...


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

im going again got good seats too row 16 so just behind VIP's should be a good show


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep will be going.

Fivos


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

See you all there. I'll be in the cheap seats


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ill be there

cannot wait!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope to


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont think I can make it this year (boo hoo) I am going to Sunny Spain.

Good luck everyone and hope you all achieve your goals


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with Nic (my wife) and 2 friends, Rob and Holly who we met at the AC this year in Columbus. They kindly bought us some VIP tickets 4 rows back!! Cant wait to watch some of the classes this time up close and not be squinting!!

J


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, we are going.

Using this as motivation to get my ass back on stage again, hopefully next year.

Booking my tickets friday. I am really looking forward to it.

Will be there with my Wife and my training partner.

Cheap seats tho (although they aren't all that cheap!)

Dan


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if i can get some of the lads to come i will be going


----------



## johnboy (Aug 30, 2008)

My tickets are ordered, just waiting on them being delivered. Going with my training partner (StephenC on here) and his missus. I'll be in the 3rd week of my first cycle so hope to gain some real motivation from seeing the 'big guys'!

Not looking forward to the 5 hour drive though!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

johnboy said:


> My tickets are ordered, just waiting on them being delivered. Going with my training partner (StephenC on here) and his missus. I'll be in the 3rd week of my first cycle so hope to gain some real motivation from seeing the 'big guys'!
> 
> *Not looking forward to the 5 hour drive though!*


im the same bud, lol its gony be a long drive, but worth it!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

bought 5 vip tickets today, hope they are all together, they wouldnt take phone payments and made me order from the site


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll hopefully be there but no one to go with atm so if anyone from Essex is going please let me know.

I dont know anyone personally competing, only people from this forum so basically will be cheering everyone on and would be nice to finally meet some people from here.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I will be there supporting Martin in the over 40's, Dean Mcternan in the heavies allso Pat Warner and James Llewellin and shouting abuse at Carly and DB in the over 80's inter!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

if ing and are ing at the mo.

havent been for couple years.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

well, I will be at the back of the halll filming, and taking pics


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Will be backstage helping my girl Michelle Jones get ready in the O55's class.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

pob80 said:


> I will be there supporting Martin in the over 40's, Dean Mcternan in the heavies allso Pat Warner and James Llewellin and shouting abuse at Carly and DB in the over 80's inter!


just to clarify I am NOT doing the over 80's hahaha!!

sooooooooooooo not to worry anyone BUT *22 sleeps* to go eeeeeeeekkkkkk hahaha!! :bounce: :lol:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be there shouting for Mr Blackman and Zack Kahn.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Cant wait now its come so fast, its always been my goal to make it to the finals in my home town and finally done it! Come over and say hi if u see me...


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep I'm there cheering on J. 2 VIP tickets for me and the missus, can't wait!


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

i will be there competing in under 70kg. my first British, it will be great!!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Myself and the good lady all booked up!

Staying in the Days INN hotel

Stuart Core for the Pro Card.... hehehehehe


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Stu Core will storm it


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Can I ask where this is? Is it in Nottingham?


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

I'll be there, got 3 friends in the final so will be there to shout as loud as I can lol.

Pscarb, I'll pop over if I see you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please do mate...i will be on the Extreme Stand some of the time as well


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Just got my 2 tickets through......can't wait now!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

We're hoping to come too - I've been told I really should. It's just getting childcare....

Got a few people I want to cheer on too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> It's just getting childcare....


this is always the issue for us aswell


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

ill be there hopefully supporting my mate in the juniors,cant wait not been to a show since may


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Never been to a show but I'm there for a birthday celebration that weekend and it'd be rude not to.....


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

beklet your not to far from me im in bedfordshire what gym do u train at


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You know what, just realised my motor is in for a service that weekend, but I'm hoping it'll be ready sunday arvo so I'll probably nip up for the evening show.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> We're hoping to come too - I've been told I really should. It's just getting childcare....
> 
> Got a few people I want to cheer on too


Big Lodge going too, be nice to see him again....How you doing James, ok??


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there any nice hotels in Notts may be goin after all 

Lin


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lin said:


> Is there any nice hotels in Notts may be goin after all
> 
> Lin


I'm sure we could fine one between us cheekychops.....


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

The Hilton is good, with a nice gym and central location.

We are staying in the Days Hotel this time, good location for show, but I have never stayed before.



Lin said:


> Is there any nice hotels in Notts may be goin after all
> 
> Lin


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

the hotels that most are using are the Days hotel, the Welbeck, and the Crowne Plaza. All of them are just around the corner from the venue.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

juniortom said:


> beklet your not to far from me im in bedfordshire what gym do u train at


Gold's....



Robsta said:


> You know what, just realised my motor is in for a service that weekend, but I'm hoping it'll be ready sunday arvo so I'll probably nip up for the evening show.....


Ha ha damn, no blagging a lift for me then...... :whistling:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Big Lodge going too, be nice to see him again....How you doing James, ok??


Hi Rob

No I think he's gonna go to the Hercules though - you must go to that Rob - we've got a big involvement with that.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

When's Hercules J?? I've got a mate competing....Pitbull on here is competing I think...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Robsta said:


> When's Hercules J?? I've got a mate competing....Pitbull on here is competing I think...


Week after the British Rob, on the 26th,

At the lakeside exhibition centre in Surrey

Depending on how i get on at the british, i'll either be competing or in the crowd eating doughnuts


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

dogue said:


> The Hilton is good, with a nice gym and central location.
> 
> We are staying in the Days Hotel this time, good location for show, but I have never stayed before.


Yep deff goin to the finals, just been looking at the hotels will get one booked this evenin :thumb:

Lin


----------



## Lavaman (Feb 24, 2007)

Goin early will be working on the cnp stand.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I am DEFINTELY there, Well , It would not be the Brits without my crappy jokes etc!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> i will hopefully be there if can arrange childcare.
> 
> I have 3 VIP tickets ( before you say it no im not fat and need 3 seats) - 1 is for lin my new best friend and 1 is for my special friend


The hotel looks lurverly sweetie, if I can't go on my jollies this girl is makin the most of it n havin the full weekend :thumb:

Lin xxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my wife is making me buy her a new outfit to go out in on the saturday night how unfair is that


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> my wife is making me buy her a new outfit to go out in on the saturday night how unfair is that


Just think how un-fair it'll be when you have to help her out of it too 

Lin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

drunk sex is awesome


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Amen to that


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Sober sex is pretty decent too,


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> drunk sex is awesome





Nytol said:


> Sober sex is pretty decent too,


Lol either would do at the moment..... :lol:


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

anyone know if it would be possible to get tickets on the door? even for VIP?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

call the office,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Sober sex is pretty decent too,


most definatly mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol either would do at the moment..... :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :thumb ::laugh:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I would like some please.....


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Sober sex is pretty decent too,


Quote:

Originally Posted by Pscarb

drunk sex is awesome

hahaha yep both great BUT comp diet sex isnt!! it should be banned in the run up to a comp :lol:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

carly said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Pscarb
> 
> ...


My excuse is your turn on top love i'm dieting lol :thumb:

Hell last few weeks get more turned on by thought of steak and chips then a lady kebab !

Sam


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

carly said:


> Quote:
> 
> BUT comp diet sex isnt!! it should be banned in the run up to a comp :lol:


Oh I could make it excellent for you mate, try it and see....!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So, is there actually going to be anyone I know there? I'm very shy and apart from not recognising anyone, I won't have the balls to talk to anyone cold.... :blush:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So, is there actually going to be anyone I know there? I'm very shy and apart from not recognising anyone, I won't have the balls to talk to anyone cold.... :blush:


arh sweeti you better come talk to me, your recognise me :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beklet said:


> So, is there actually going to be anyone I know there? I'm very shy and apart from not recognising anyone, I won't have the balls to talk to anyone cold.... :blush:


Don't believe her.....when she met me in the gym she came up and said "Hi, I'm Beklet off the board, look at these" and got her bangers out.......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Don't believe her.....when she met me in the gym she came up and said "Hi, I'm Beklet off the board, look at these" and got her bangers out.......


Lol, knew I shouldn't have worn that dodgy sports bra...... 

Worked though - I've not seen you since :laugh: :whistling:

(joking please don't ban me :innocent: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So, is there actually going to be anyone I know there? I'm very shy and apart from not recognising anyone, I won't have the balls to talk to anyone cold.... :blush:


Eh Becks I'll be there, if you want my number you can sweetie. I'm goin down on the Saturday mornin and stayin in the Crown Plaza until Monday mornin, might as well make a weekend out of it seeing as my holiday was cancelled :cursing:

Linda xxxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Eh Becks I'll be there, if you want my number you can sweetie. I'm goin down on the Saturday mornin and stayin in the Crown Plaza until Monday mornin, might as well make a weekend out of it seeing as my holiday was cancelled :cursing:
> 
> Linda xxxx


Bugger....

Aye I'll be there on Saturday, but I have a birthday do to go to, and I'm having my hair put in for Whitby - no idea what a state I'll be by Sunday lol!!!!

x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Lin said:


> Eh Becks I'll be there, if you want my number you can sweetie. I'm goin down on the Saturday mornin and stayin in the Crown Plaza until Monday mornin, might as well make a weekend out of it seeing as my holiday was cancelled :cursing:
> 
> Linda xxxx


hey sweeti cant wait to see you!! my friend is coming to watch me also so could she maybe come with you when im on stage hun, I dont want her to be on her own, shes fab shes been my rock love her to bits :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Bugger....
> 
> Aye I'll be there on Saturday, but I have a birthday do to go to, and I'm having my hair put in for Whitby - no idea what a state I'll be by Sunday lol!!!!
> 
> x


I'm sure I wont be able to miss you Becks, and me I'll be the short stumpy northern lass with a black evolution jacket on, the one with a very big gob :laugh:

x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> I'm sure I wont be able to miss you Becks, and me I'll be the short stumpy northern lass with a black evolution jacket on, the one with a very big gob :laugh:
> 
> x


Lol yeah I'll be the shorter stumpier northern gob****e with green deadlocks..... :laugh:

Wow I might even get my accent back while I'm there :thumb:

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol yeah I'll be the shorter stumpier northern gob****e with green deadlocks..... :laugh:
> 
> Wow I might even get my accent back while I'm there :thumb:
> 
> x


Will be great to meet you finally Becks, where abouts are you from chuck xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Will be great to meet you finally Becks, where abouts are you from chuck xx


Nottingham........ :lol:

But I live in Bedford.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nottingham........ :lol:
> 
> But I live in Bedford.....


If your off work on the Monday we can go play with the big boy weights if you want chuck  xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> If your off work on the Monday we can go play with the big boy weights if you want chuck  xx


I am off work but no accom for Sun so will be driving home  You'll only show me up anyway..... :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OI women this is a blokes board not a knitting circle 

It looks like their will be a fair few of us from here going not only for the show but the saturday evening aswell.....i think i may suprise Jenny by getting her a GASP hoody and pants to go out in ......do you think she will be pleased


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> OI women this is a blokes board not a knitting circle


Sorry Paul  now we have some decent pics us girls will banish ourselves to the powder room :thumbup1: x


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

PRL said:


> See you all there. I'll be in the cheap seats


meet you up there Pete its only 80 miles for me :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

i will be there vip ticket 1 lonely guy at front as all my mates bought the cheap seats(tight asses!!!)lol see you there paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate you will....cakes all round


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

martzee said:


> i will be there vip ticket 1 lonely guy at front as all my mates bought the cheap seats(tight asses!!!)lol see you there paul


Ah I'll be all on my tod too, cos I have no friends, cheap or otherwise :lol:

And my ticket has just arrived - yay!! :bounce:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul I think Jenny already worries about your obsession with GASP clothing!

...it is nice stuff though 



Pscarb said:


> .....i think i may suprise Jenny by getting her a GASP hoody and pants to go out in ......do you think she will be pleased


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

can i buy tickets on the door? what time are most people going ? i wanna see the prejudging but then will have a few hours to kill before the evening show


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you will....cakes all round


Save me a slice please :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs Si....hope the prep is going well mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Well its getting close guys and all your hard work and dedication will pay off!!

Hope your all doing ok, keep smiling, and look YOU CAN SEE THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL and its filled with doughnuts, chocolate, fast food and alcohol hahaha

I will be supporting my favs in spirit but i wish you all the best!!

xx


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got back from training and Saw Alvin Small in the gym tonight. There were rumours that he was not competing but after talking to him he will be competing at the final.

I have to say he looks fantasic very hard and dry he has added alot of mass since last year and looked huge even though he was depleted. Cant wait to see this class next week.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

So thats:

Alvin, daz, stuart, haroldas and zack all against each other...

Its gonna be brilliant!!!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

my money since seeing him at the north east is without a doubt Haroldas


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Lin said:


> Eh Becks I'll be there, if you want my number you can sweetie. I'm goin down on the Saturday mornin and stayin in the Crown Plaza until Monday mornin, might as well make a weekend out of it seeing as my holiday was cancelled :cursing:
> 
> Linda xxxx


You can add another to the list staying at the Crowne Plaza...I'll be there from Saturday; only staying one night...leaving family entourage at home. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Lou


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

conversation between me and the wife...

Me - what you wearing at the show Jenny

Jenny - my new blue skinny jeans

jenny - plus i might wear the new top i got last week

Jenny - along with my new boots

Jenny - what about you big boy (added the big boy for effect but i am sure she was thinking it  )

Me - probably some GASP baggies and my new Hoody.....

suddenly the conversation stopped and she went off into the front room mumbling something about bodybuilders...can't imagine what it was


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i bought myself a limited edition one instead


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no i bought myself a limited edition one instead


 PMSL i laughed out loud at that, bloody nice hoodys those limited edition ones:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> You can add another to the list staying at the Crowne Plaza...I'll be there from Saturday; only staying one night...leaving family entourage at home. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Lou


wooo ditto hun :thumb: will see you there then, you wont miss my car lol

xxx


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i wil be there i have a guy in the over 50s stoping in theplaza on sat night c u all there

chem , and good luck to all competeing this wkend


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Il be at the plaza as well, looks like itl be a mad dash for the breakfast bar on monday morning then!!!! lol Il have my fork in hand!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

steveg said:


> Il be at the plaza as well, looks like itl be a mad dash for the breakfast bar on monday morning then!!!! lol Il have my fork in hand!!


Yea by the time us non-competing people get to the breakfast there wont be much left! :lol: :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

steveg said:


> Il be at the plaza as well, looks like itl be a mad dash for the breakfast bar on monday morning then!!!! lol Il have my fork in hand!!





Fivos said:


> Yea by the time us non-competing people get to the breakfast there wont be much left! :lol: :laugh:
> 
> Fivos


I don't eat much so no worries about me eatin it all guys 

Lin x


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

are tickets still available for this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

DaveI said:


> are tickets still available for this?


yeah you can buy em on the door


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chem said:


> i wil be there i have a guy in the over 50s stoping in theplaza on sat night c u all there
> 
> chem , and good luck to all competeing this wkend


I'll be there dude....be nice to meet up at last.... :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Lin said:


> wooo ditto hun :thumb: will see you there then, you wont miss my car lol
> 
> xxx


It hasn't got passtodrive written all over it by chance? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Lou said:


> It hasn't got passtodrive written all over it by chance? :lol: :lol:


Not far orf Lou Linda's Drivin School :laugh: you'll hear the music before I get there lol


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

robsta it will be agood day it will be god to meet you bro , paul scarb can you giv ez a bell at the gym plz m8 ive lost your number thats why i aint ben intouch m8

01946690055


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

is anyone going to the show from oxford area?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Lin said:


> yeah you can buy em on the door


Good Good gunna try and get myself down. bit of a trek from preston but im sure a few of the locals will be going down. :bounce:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wot time the pre judging start? and what times is it advisable to be there before?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Lin said:


> Not far orf Lou Linda's Drivin School :laugh: you'll hear the music before I get there lol


That'll be me too.....bit of Alanis maybe perhaps Sheryl Crow's Globe Sessions...very loud; rattling the windows in every street I drive through....LOL!! :cool2:  :cool2: :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

coco said:


> wot time the pre judging start? and what times is it advisable to be there before?


 predjudging will start at 10:00 am (found it on invitation), registration start 07:45, will be closed at 11:00

always better to get in earlier


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck fitness


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be there as supporting a few competitors and meeting a few people. Do come and introduce yourselves if you see me. I'll be around the Body Power Expo stand at points plugging the event next year


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

What sort of time does it finish guys? I've got a 3 hour journey up from Kent and then back that night, plus I'm due into work on Monday and I usually up at 5:30 to get ready for work!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yer good luck fitness the stupid one lol!!! see you there ruta


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

fitness said:


> predjudging will start at 10:00 am (found it on invitation), registration start 07:45, will be closed at 11:00
> 
> always better to get in earlier


thankyou :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Bobbytrickster said:


> What sort of time does it finish guys? I've got a 3 hour journey up from Kent and then back that night, plus I'm due into work on Monday and I usually up at 5:30 to get ready for work!


i spoke to someone who competed last year (and is again this year) and they said it didnt finish untill 23:05 so it will be a long day thats for sure. best sleep all day tomorrow


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

martzee said:


> yer good luck fitness the stupid one lol!!! see you there ruta


OIJ :lol: :lol:

thank you lazy one :bounce:

see you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

coco said:


> thankyou :thumb:


 no probs

good luck


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> good luck fitness


thanx thanx  :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right then, I'm off for a trip up the M1....hopefully I'll see some of you there - safe journey everyone and good luck to those competing - you rock!!!

:beer: :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Are tickets still availble on the door


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Alex The Kid said:


> Are tickets still availble on the door


Think so, mate. I'm sure someone mentioned it in another thread that they are - maybe someone else may be able to confirm though 

Is the show today? I thought it was tomorrow? :confused1:

Good luck to everyone, like.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

You should be ok to get tickets on the door..

Chris you going to the finals mate? If so be good to catch up pal.

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

If tickets are available on the door then i might take a lonely trip up there on my jack joan so look out for me!

What time do you need to be there and has anyone got the address of the place to hand?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fivos said:


> You should be ok to get tickets on the door..
> 
> Chris you going to the finals mate? If so be good to catch up pal.
> 
> Fivos


Think you're after Mr Jenkins, Fivos, lol.

But for the record, I won't be attending. Thanks anyway, pal, lol


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

If you're getting tickets on the door -get there for 10am IME

See you folks tomorrow


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> Think you're after Mr Jenkins, Fivos, lol.
> 
> But for the record, I won't be attending. Thanks anyway, pal, lol


Yes mate i was :lol: :thumb: 

Fivos


----------

